# mine new tank!!



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

here is mine new tank i hope your like it


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I Love your background


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that tank is awesome
how big is that tank?
where did you get your back ground?


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice tank


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

nice tank, and yea what kind (is that 3d?) and where did you get that background!?!?!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Beautiful tank and Beautiful fish







piraya...so how long is the legnth of that tank?


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice tank


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great backgrounds sweet, where do you get it from and how big is ur tank?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

holy f*ck thats awsome. and hey im new at any other piranhas beside rbp are thore piraya?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> holy f*ck thats awsome. and hey im new at any other piranhas beside rbp are thore piraya?
> [snapback]1092095[/snapback]​


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, super tank Ries!
Amazing background and very nice Piraya's!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

timmy said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > holy f*ck thats awsome. and hey im new at any other piranhas beside rbp are thore piraya?
> ...


thanks iim trying to get good at identifying piranhas and i got to start somwhere


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Ries, that looks like a long version of my other tank. My is only a 3" long 90 gallon "Back to Nature" tank. Used to have 5 piraya in it as well but I sold em. Anyways sh!t hot tank bro...im likin it


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

edcal said:


> Ries, that looks like a long version of my other tank. My is only a 3" long 90 gallon "Back to Nature" tank. Used to have 5 piraya in it as well but I sold em. Anyways sh!t hot tank bro...im likin it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that tank is bad ass too really awsome


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

edcal said:


> Ries, that looks like a long version of my other tank. My is only a 3" long 90 gallon "Back to Nature" tank. Used to have 5 piraya in it as well but I sold em. Anyways sh!t hot tank bro...im likin it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a 3 inch long 90 gal







never saw one of those


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

that tank is absolutely stunning . very nice background indeed.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

WOW OMG that tank is amazingg


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

red&black said:


> edcal said:
> 
> 
> > Ries, that looks like a long version of my other tank. My is only a 3" long 90 gallon "Back to Nature" tank. Used to have 5 piraya in it as well but I sold em. Anyways sh!t hot tank bro...im likin it :nod:
> ...


3" typo..my bad, meant 3'


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Any one got the website address to order these backgrounds???


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Holy sh*t..thats one of the best tanks I've seen


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that is a very nice tank/tanks


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.petluvers.com/fish_aquarium_decoration.html


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

By 3D do they mean it actually sticks out, or it just appears to stick out?? That seems too good to be true considering other 3D alternatives are in the hundreds of dollars


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! That's an amazing setup !!! I love the background and the fish


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Excellent looking tank, and the same background Ive been looking at getting for my Manny tank!

BTW- Its a Back to Nature Amazonia background!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Excellent looking tank, and the same background Ive been looking at getting for my Manny tank!
> 
> BTW- Its a Back to Nature Amazonia background!
> [snapback]1092660[/snapback]​


A what?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent looking tank, and the same background Ive been looking at getting for my Manny tank!
> ...


'Back to Nature' is the comany that makes it, and that particular background is called 'Amazonia'


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive set up, especially the background







And the Piraya's are looking awesome, my compliments









Btw: Dutch tanks are always the finest :nod:


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

You can order them from this Dutch company Back to Nature but they are pricey. not recommended for the hobbyist on a budget









and I agree Dutch tanks are amazing

Here is a pic of my BtN tank before I set it up.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

nice one gr8 tank


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dman Goo looking Tank Ries!
Damn good.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks fore thay nice replay's.i'm verry happy with mine thank


----------

